
Renaissance Employees Could Face Clawbacks over Hedge Fund’s Tax Maneuver - dsgerard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/renaissance-employees-could-face-clawbacks-over-hedge-funds-tax-maneuver-11576679101
======
kamaraju
According to the article, they were doing this since 2012 which means it took
a good 7 years for the IRS to catch up. Is that normal in these types of
cases?

